# ACF American Culinary Federation questions



## dmtran (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi guys! First post... I've been very interested in going to culinary school. I graduated college about 6 months ago and I realized that I just was not happy. Now, after reading a lot into this forum and into schools, I realized, maybe I shouldn't pay 30k to go to LCB... I've been seeing people mention ACF and after doing some major searching on these forums (as well as Google), I still have a few questions.

-How much is this program going to cost?
-What kind of education as well as experience am I going to get out of this?
-Who has had personal experience with this?

Any help would be appreciated. This is a major life/career move for me so I'd love to get some great responses. Thanks again!!!


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Welcome to CT! 
I may not be reading your question correctly but I'll try to help. I can't give you any feedback on LCB.
The ACF is not a "program" per se. Most Culinary schools in the US work with the ACF to be accredited so upon graduation students are certified cooks. You do not have to be in culinary school or in a "program" to join the ACF.
You typically don't get a education from the ACF. They have conventions and local chapters so you may learn plenty from being involved.
However some employers do have programs set up with the ACF. This is turning the hands of time back a bit so I have no idea if this continues but when I worked for Disney they had an apprenticeship program set up with the ACF. IMO this is better than many culinary schools. Why? Well instead of paying to learn you are getting paid and learning in a real world culinary environment. 
What you get out of any program is what you put into it. Putting that in perspective I have had CIA grads work for me that wasted a lot of money on school. At the same time if you apply your self and have some natural talent attending a school like the CIA can fast track your career so culinary school can be money well spent.
There are no cut and dry answers. It's up to you to blaze a trail no matter which path you start on.....School or hands on.
You can find plenty of information on the ACF web site. Get involved with a local chapter.
Hope this helps and best of luck !

ACF_CM5 | Home


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

Without knowing where you live, it is difficult to tell you much else as there are chapters (2 in chicago for example is what I believe). Have you contacted your local chapter yet? 

Also, what did you study for your undergrad?


----------



## dmtran (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys!

I live in Long Beach, California (Just half an hour South of Los Angeles).

I have a bachelor's degree in economics.

I Emailed the Costa Mesa one and I'm awaiting a reply! Thanks again eace:


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. It seems that so many ask for advice and rarely report back. 

With your Economics degree, you could be very valuable/marketable. Many young chefs or cooks don't understand the numbers part of the game. By learning about cooking and having a strong economics background, you can parlay that into a job in a kitchen (w/o the econ degree) as well as the corporate side of the food industry. 

I don't know much about California geography in detail but I would look into LATTC or Orange Coast College. I am sure you understand the return on investment concept.


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

DMTran:
I recently received an email from Mr. Barber, and he stated, that the ACF Apprenticeship Program in conjunction with *OCC*, has been discontinued, due to lack of funding. You can still contact some of the other ACF Chapters about the *ACF Apprenticeship Programs in California*. If there are not any programs in California, contact some of the other *ACF Chapters* listed there. *Apprenticeship Program information*. The *Broadmoor* has had an excellent reputation. After you complete the ACF Apprenticeship Program, you might want to consider doing the finishing apprenticeship at *The Greenbrier*. Good luck. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

*"I have a bachelor's degree in economics."*

Another way that is going to help is with the education requirements as you climb in certification level. You will receive points for each level of your education.
X points for grauating HS and X points for your degree. So you already have one segment of your certification knocked out of the way!


----------



## dmtran (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the prompt and VERY helpful replies. You guys are awesome :thumb:


----------

